
UniFi from Ubiquiti Networking is the ultimate prosumer home networking solution - msh
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/ReviewUniFiFromUbiquitiNetworkingIsTheUltimateProsumerHomeNetworkingSolution.aspx
======
Havoc
I looked at it briefly, but the pricing is just so crazy.

Opted to buy a bunch of DIY gear and learn something in the process

